# when do dose excel for algae



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I run a co2 system already so I am just using excel for a bit to help with some algae problems. I also have a drop checker with 4dkh reference solution.

Does it matter when I dose? Or should it be at the start or maybe end of the light on time?

I am keeping a close eye on the fish for any signs of stress and watching the drop checker closely to.

it is mainly my glosso carpet that is filled with algae and once I kill most of the algae, I will have to probably rip out the carpet as at least half of it is dead.

Its a 20 long with dual t5ho 24 inch


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Excel stays active for up to 2 days so it doesn't really matter when you dose it. I do recommend that you dose it around the same time everyday though, just so you get into a habit of it and don't forget.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ive read but not seen supporting documentation that light exposure breaks down excell(glutaraldahyde sp?) So I've always dosed just before lights out.

To treat algae ive had the best success with turning off the filter for a few minutes and using a syringe to dose the excell directly at the target algae. Keeping in mind that at best this is a bandaid solution. 

You are better off addressing the cause of the algae, which in my experience is almost always photoperiod related. Cut down on your photo period remembering that ambient daylight has an effect.

Also make sure your fertilizing regimen is balanced, as you may be suffering specific deficiencies making it easier for an algae bloom.


----------

